# Bald Spots in friends female after puppies



## LET82 (Feb 24, 2009)

My friend has a female pit she got from me and after she had puppies she got bald red spots all in her coat. She is solid white didn't know what it could be any ideas???


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Stress can cause hair loss after birth however if there are also red spots I think it may possibly be demodex mange which can also be brought on by stress. I'd have a vet due a skin scraping to check if it doesn't start clearing up soon

another thought...what type of bedding is she on? She may be allergic to it if it is something new?


----------



## LET82 (Feb 24, 2009)

She had her on the bathroom floor maybe that?? I told her to take her to the vet to make sure it wasn't something bad!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

uhhh.... BATHROOM FLOOR.... im sorry but that is just *distastfull.*... how old are the dogs that ur friend bred? was it an accident? are the registered? why didnt ur friend get the dogs altered?

idk, sounds like a poor BYB job to me... thats just so terrible to hear that someone bred two dogs together and doesnt know anything about breeding.


----------



## LET82 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes it was an accident...she got the mother and father from me....which I breed as well but have mine on bedding in the kennel. Enclosed kennels. It was sad for me to see and yes your right. She loves her dogs however has not a clue about breeding. I have had to tell her everything and if it weren't for me they probably would have died. I told her to get the mother to the vet to get her checked out. My females have never lost hair in patches like that after birth. But she says she is getting her fixed...I hope so best thing for her and the mother.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

LET82 said:


> Yes it was an accident...she got the mother and father from me....which I breed as well but have mine on bedding in the kennel. Enclosed kennels. It was sad for me to see and yes your right. She loves her dogs however has not a clue about breeding. I have had to tell her everything and if it weren't for me they probably would have died. I told her to get the mother to the vet to get her checked out. My females have never lost hair in patches like that after birth. But she says she is getting her fixed...I hope so best thing for her and the mother.


u breed as well... what are ur dogs lines?... who they registered with?


----------



## LET82 (Feb 24, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> u breed as well... what are ur dogs lines?... who they registered with?


I do breed I have been into breeding for about 4 years now. Most of mine are ADBA and a few UKC. In the future I will get the rest UKC registered as well they require a video of the dog and copy of ADBA papers. I have several bloodlines: Gotti, Wolfman (which is off of greyline), Watchdog Budweiser Crusher. Mine are mostly bully pits bigger in size than the standard pit.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

hey do you have any info on blue wolfman?


----------



## LET82 (Feb 24, 2009)

intensive said:


> hey do you have any info on blue wolfman?


What kind of info are you looking for?? I know a good bit about Wolfman. Most of my dogs are Wolfman. I also have my pedigrees for my dogs as well.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

saw ur page..... so u have been breeding for 4 yrs??? how come u didnt know what happens after preganancy and waht not to answer ur friends question.? 

im not trying to come at your wrong, but if ur a breeder then u would have done the research and known this...


i do appreciate that ur not calling them APBT on ur site. Thats does mean alot to us apbt owners


----------



## LET82 (Feb 24, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> saw ur page..... so u have been breeding for 4 yrs??? how come u didnt know what happens after preganancy and waht not to answer ur friends question.?
> 
> im not trying to come at your wrong, but if ur a breeder then u would have done the research and known this...
> 
> i do appreciate that ur not calling them APBT on ur site. Thats does mean alot to us apbt owners


I do know what happens...I know they tend to loose jair after pregnancy, however this wasn't the normal hair loose I am used to. I told her to take her to the vet for a skin scraping. I was just asking a simple question if anyone has seen anything like this...innocent question. I have done my research but you never know everything and out of my momma dogs I never have had them loose patches perfect circles of hair and it be red. Honestly, I thought it might be ring worm but wasn't sure. I advised her to see her vet.


----------

